# Vergleich Profibus und Profinet



## tschio (4 Oktober 2012)

Hi liebe User.

ich habe schon ein wenig das internet und das forum durchstöbert hinsichtlich dieses themas. aber ich finde nur Beiträge oder Vergleiche, die schon mindestens 3 Jahre alt sind. Da sich die Technik numal stetig weiter entwickelt  wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand eine Ahnung hat was die Unterschiede oder Vorzüge von Profibus bzw. profinet sind. Also mal einen übersichtlichen Vergleich beider! Das einzige was ich weiss ist, dass Profinet schneller sein soll.

Vielen dank im Vorraus

Tschio


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Oktober 2012)

Kann es sein, dass hier jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht haben will?


----------



## hovonlo (4 Oktober 2012)

Au ja. Das sieht sehr schwer nach Hausaufgabe aus. Und außerdem hat er noch nicht mal richtig im Forum gesucht - ich entsinne mit dunkel, dass es da irgendwann mal eine Art Vergleich zwischen den Systemen gab (inkl EtherCAT, ..). Und prompt explodierte der Thread damals zu einem Schwanzvergleich ;-)


----------



## tschio (4 Oktober 2012)

nein, das hat nichts mit hausaufgaben zu tun  ich bin grad dabei während meines Praktikums mich über sps etc schlau zu machen. Und ja, ich habe etwas zu diesem thema im forum gefunden. jedoch sind die beiträge alle so ca 2-3 jahre alt. D.h. für mich, da die technik sich weiter entwickelt hat, dass die beiträge nicht mehr aktuell sind. 
Die unterschiede, die ich bis jetzt heraus gefunden habe, sind unter anderem, dass profinet eine höhere geschwindkeit aufweisen kann. jedoch auch teurer ist als profibus. 

nun würde ich gerne von leuten, die mit beiden systemen erfahrung haben, einen kleinen vergleich haben


----------



## mnuesser (4 Oktober 2012)

naaaa an der technik hat sich nichts geändert, dazu gibt es halt
eine feste spezifikation...

wohl aber wird von siemens profinet forciert, d.h. die preise haben sich bestimmt geändert...
desweiteren hat man zur zeit das gefühl, das wirklich alles nen profinet anschluß bekommt...

(ich warte eigentlich schon auf nen werbegeschenk Profinet-Kaffetasse, wo temperatur und füllstand
per profinet abgefragt werden kann)


----------



## tschio (4 Oktober 2012)

so ich hab mir jetzt nochmal gedanken gemacht.
würde gerne korrigiert werden, wenn etwas falsch ist in meiner auflistung 

*Profinet:*
_+ Schnellere Datenübertragungsrate_
_+ Neuere Technik_
_~ „Inspektor“ muss nebenbei laufen; Webbasierende Visualisierung inkl._
_- Höhere Kosten __à__ Switches_
_- Aufwändigere Verkabelung_
_- Inbetriebnahme aufwändiger ( zB. 30 Teilnehmer an 30 Kabeln)_
_- Toleriert 3 ausgefallene Telegrammpakete ohne Signalisierung_
_- Unterschiedlicher Traffic_
_- Fehlerfindung/ Fehleranalyse schwieriger_
_- Keine gleichbleibende Kommunikationslast (Puffer muss ermittelt und eingebaut werden; schwierig zu planen)_
_- Kommunikationswege müssen entsprechend der Last ausgelegt sein_

*Profibus:*
_+ Kostengünstiger_
_+ Bewährte Technik und somit auch mehr Erfahrung_
_+ Wiederholung jedes ausgefallenen einzelnen Telegrammpaketes_
_+ Immer gleichbleibener Traffic 
__- Langsamere Datenübertragungsrate_
_- Extra webbasierende Visualisierung wird benötigt

mfg

tschio_


----------



## SoftMachine (4 Oktober 2012)

@Tschio

Hier gibt es Infos:

Was ist ProfiNet ?

  Von ProfiBus zu ProfiNet



Viel Erfolg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2012)

Ein paar dinge würde ich nicht unbedingt so bewerten wie du es gemacht hast. 



tschio schrieb:


> *Profinet:*
> _+ Schnellere Datenübertragungsrate_
> _+ Neuere Technik_
> _~ „Inspektor“ muss nebenbei laufen; Webbasierende Visualisierung inkl._
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Oktober 2012)

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass es für Profibus Geräte gibt, die es für Profibus (noch)nicht gibt.
Bevor Du entscheidest, welches System Du einsetzt, musst Du schauen, was Deine Slaves können.
Da ist es erst mal egal, welches Netz besser ist


----------



## MSB (5 Oktober 2012)

Das mit Abstand größte Plus bei Profinet ist die Verkabelung, da von Haus aus erheblich weniger Fehler gemacht werden können.
Auch das lästige und sehr oft zu Fehlern führende "terminieren" des Busses entfällt komplett.
Profinet ist dadurch, das man immer nur einzelne Segmente betrachtet, von Switch(Endgerät) zum jeweils nächsten Endgerät auch erheblich weniger fehleranfällig, und extrem viel besser in der Fehlersuche.

Das Profinet per se schneller sein soll ist auch absoluter Nonsens, 
ein Profibus mit 12MBaud ist im EA Bereich von Profinet IO wohl nicht zu schlagen, wenn man mal von der "Sondervariante" IRT absieht.

Zu Inbetriebnahme:
Bei Profinet,
Da ist vielleicht eines von den 30 Kabeln fehlerhaft, und das ist sofort mit einem seit Jahrzehnten in der Netzwerktechnik üblichen Messgerät binnen Sekunden erkennbar und glasklar verifizierbar.
Bei Profibus ist eines von den 31 Segmenten fehlerhaft, und macht den kompletten Bus platt, eine aufwändigere Fehlersuche ist kaum vorstellbar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2012)

A&D meint es bestimmt so...


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass es für Profibus Geräte gibt, die es für Profinet  (noch)nicht gibt.
> Bevor Du entscheidest, welches System Du einsetzt, musst Du schauen, was Deine Slaves können.
> Da ist es erst mal egal, welches Netz besser ist



wobei ich überzeugt bin das dieses sich auch änderen wird, selbst bei Siemens wird immer mehr auf Profinet gesetzt.


----------



## tschio (5 Oktober 2012)

vielen danke für eure schnellen antworten!!


----------



## JesperMP (5 Oktober 2012)

> _*Profinet:
> *__- Toleriert 3 ausgefallene Telegrammpakete ohne Signalisierung_


Bei Profibus gibt es eine ähnliche Funktionalität in den Anzahl von "Retries". Ist normal auf 1 eingestellt, aber man kann es beliebig einstellen, z.B. um den Bus weniger störauffällig zu sein. Dabei wird es weniger deterministisch, aber kan ein "unmögliche" Situation retten. Ich musste die Retries auf ein Anlage micht schlechten Anlagen-Erde auf 3 einstellen.

Sonnst finde ich Profinet überall besser als Profibus.
Einzigste Problem ist den maximalen Kabel-Länge von 100 meter. Ist etwas zu wenig in vielen Fällen. Auf Fiber zu wechseln ist auch eine Sache.


----------

